# Anyone doing The Twin Lights Ride?



## nycskier (Sep 21, 2007)

Just wanted to see if anyone else was doing the BikeNYC Twin Lights ride this weekend in Highlands, NJ

http://www.bikenewyork.org/rides/tlr/index.html

I am taking the ferry there from Manhattan should be a fun day with great weather!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 18, 2007)

thought about it, but the winds will be kicking so I'll be out sailing....should be a great weekend!!


----------

